# Happy Birthday Shellbellc



## richoso1 (Jul 23, 2007)

have a great day, and may all your wishes go up in smoke.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 23, 2007)

happy b-day shell- we share a special day - we're leos & everyone else wantsa be lol


----------



## meowey (Jul 23, 2007)

Many happy and smokey returns of the day!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good,

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## monty (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Michelle!

Today is YOUR day when all your favorite things are good for you, none have calories and every word has a smile attached to it!

Many happy returns!

Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthady..Hope ya have a great day..


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! Hope you have a great day and lots more!


----------



## triple b (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shellbellc!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




And many more smokes!


----------



## jts70 (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Have One Or Two For Me!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy B-day Shelly


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 23, 2007)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 23, 2007)

happy b-day again shell. i just saw we're the same age.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shellbellc !!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 23, 2007)

*Same age gypsy, but she's a whole lot more pretty than you!! Happy Birthday sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shell!


----------



## msmith (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shell.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 23, 2007)

Best wishes on your special day.  I hope it is a great one.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shell!


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 31, 2007)

I have to say thank you for this!  I just saw the thread!  It's nice to read the birthday wishes...Gypsy and I, same day, same year!  How close in time???  12:20 pm.


----------

